# Mobile Version



## Dr. Rockstar (Mar 23, 2011)

I'd like to see an updated mobile version of TAM. iIt tends to be a little buggy. Specifically, I''ve never been able to return to the full version, which can be irritating because I often use my iPad to post, and it can handle the full version easily. I've had to buy a third party app in order to see the full version. Also every time I try to log in through my iPad, a dialogue box which reads something to the effect of "Talk about Marriage has an app! Would you like to see it?" It leads me to the AppStore and an app named Tapatalk, which boasts a collection of thousands of forums. I have yet to find Talk about Marriage there.

Just wanted to bring this to the mods' attention.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Halien (Feb 20, 2011)

I briefly had an ipad before exchanging it for an asus transformer pad, and I initially encountered the same problem with finding TAM. But I was searching through one category at the time. I backed out and searched all categories, and found TAM. Took some time, but it was there. Several others use Tapatalk, so maybe they could also chime in. I used the HD version of tapatalk. 

My tablet is provided by work, so the asus pad worked better for my needs. Interestingly, I just directly access the site, with full visibility and functionality.


----------



## ItMatters (Jun 6, 2012)

I too frequently use TAM via my iPad and hate that I can only see the mobile version. I'm resentful that it appears to be needed to buy Tapatalk in order to see the 'full site' when my device can certainly handle it. Plus then I have the quandry of buy tapatalk for iPhone or iPad or both, grrr.


----------



## Nicole01 (Jul 31, 2012)

I use tapatalk. It's not the cheapest app, but I think it's worth it.

I use a few forums on there. It's easy to manage and I bought the feature to add photos.


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

I will check to see if I can disable the mobile version for ipads.

To find us in Tapatalk, go to Society and Culture > Health and Family > Sort by Popularity, and we usually are in the top 20.


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

I think I was able to disable mobile detection for ipads. Let's see if it works. Clear all cookies and cache before going back to the site.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

I use tapatalk. It was only a one time charge of $3. Not a big deal. I prefer TAM on the computer mostly because I like a full keyboard and the 'like' button but tapatalk is easy to read/post once you get the hang of it.


----------



## ItMatters (Jun 6, 2012)

Thanks- I will check it tonight!


----------



## ItMatters (Jun 6, 2012)

Thanks, it worked!!!


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

ItMatters said:


> Thanks, it worked!!!


Cool!


----------



## humanbecoming (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm noticing an issue with tapatalk & TAM, but not the other forums I use tapatalk on- the time stamps are wrong, and the page # is always #1 even I first go into a thread, even if the posts it is showing are from the last page. Weird that it's only TAM that is acting like this, so I don't know if it's a TAM issue, or a tapatalk issue.


----------



## humanbecoming (Mar 14, 2012)

If you just did something Chris, that fixed it!


----------



## CantePe (Oct 5, 2011)

2.99 is not cheap? I thought it was cheap...

I use it on my Kobo Vox and I found TAM right away with the search bar. I miss my tabs in firefox though when I use the Vox.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm noticing a couple of issues using tam on the iPad with safari

1. that the page takes a longtime to finish loading and formatting. I think it's the ads. The main content loads and then a second or to later the whole page jumps. I suspect there is ad or tracker bug causing a reformat/rerender.

2. Threads I'm following don't load at next unread post. They are a little bit past it.


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

humanbecoming said:


> If you just did something Chris, that fixed it!


They updated it again yesterday, so I installed the update.


----------

